# Strange way to exercise a horse...



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone seen this video? The horse doesn't seem to mind much, but geez if I were him I would have been absolutely traumatized when the lift started going down and the water came through underneath!!!

I guess this is one way to exercise a horse!!!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

They do this with dogs, its great! If the horse was not able to be ridden, and lunging would be too hard on his body in some way, water helps tons. Builds muscle and stay in shape without the weight bearing stress on legs.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was really interesting to see. I don't think I would want to know how Cobalt would react to that.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very very cool, and brilliant for rehabbing


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We used to do this when I was on the track. We had a nice one like these a bit away, but had a small pond/lake that we used to exercise them in. It's a great therapy. Diesel would probably freak though lol


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

We have a horsey swimming pool in our barn


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow I wish my ponies were that calm when it came to water hehehe


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah racehorse get swims alot but I havent seen one like that before that drops into the water. Very cool. Dana wouldt like it though. The minute that the water starts bubbling through she'd be like 'GEMMEOUT GEMMEOUT!!!'


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

These are really cool. When I was looking into a job with horse rehabilatation I found a lot of info on these pools. They started for horses with torn ligiments or broken legs, sprained ankles etc. Its a great way to exercise a horse and rehabilatate it without having to put pressure on the extremities that are hurt.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, very cool. I've heard about the swimming pools and seen them used in documentaries on racehorses but I never saw one with a lowering platform. My horse would run for the hills. He HATES water. LOL Shortie doesn't get his tootsies wet. Haha.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Omg my horse would probably love this! She likes water! It sure is a good way to rehabilitate horses that need that kind of work.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd love to have one of these. Awesome exercise AND relaxation tool. Simulates the mind and is good for the body


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My question is why do they have his tail tied to the fence behind him? Is that to keep him from moving forward when he swims?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm sure that getting a horse used to that is just like anything else we have to teach them. The desensitization process probably takes a while for that though...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so this is cool but i don't like that the head it tied- think if your head was tied and you had to swim, i would like to see them let their head be where it wants to be- i have swam on a swim team since i was 6 and i would FREAK out if i was restricted haha


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

smrobs said:


> My question is why do they have his tail tied to the fence behind him? Is that to keep him from moving forward when he swims?


Yeh thats what i was just thinking! It sure does look like it. Ive seen horses swimming in pools with the handler walking along beside them, it was a long pool. But not with both ends tied :shock:


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

thats awesome!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I've seen plenty of horses in swimming pools. I'd love to do it. Swimming is great for all kinds of critters. I've always seen a ramp into water, a swimming lane, and then a ramp out. Have you seen a video of a horse on a treadmill? It's cool to see but think of what happens when people fall while running on a treadmill, and then imagine a poor horse. 






This isn't the one I was talking about, but check out his legs as he hits the ground!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

that treadmill video was mezmorizing...


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope that water was warmed for it. that would also be an exspinsive way to exersize it.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Whipple said:


> They do this with dogs, its great! If the horse was not able to be ridden, and lunging would be too hard on his body in some way, water helps tons. Builds muscle and stay in shape without the weight bearing stress on legs.


Yuppers  I think it is great way to excersise horses, especially younger ones. They use this alot on racehorses.


----------

